

Just.me - A stealth messaging app that can replace email, MMS and SMS. - JosephBrown
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/23/741025just-me-ios-beta/

======
trendspotter
<http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/23/741025just-me-ios-beta/>

[http://allthingsd.com/20130123/just-me-app-wants-tobe-a-
swit...](http://allthingsd.com/20130123/just-me-app-wants-tobe-a-switchboard-
operator-for-all-your-messaging-needs/)

[http://pevc.dowjones.com/article?an=DJFVW00020130123e91nrkd7...](http://pevc.dowjones.com/article?an=DJFVW00020130123e91nrkd7c)

[http://pandodaily.com/2013/01/23/just-me-launches-in-beta-
is...](http://pandodaily.com/2013/01/23/just-me-launches-in-beta-is-this-what-
facebook-would-have-looked-like-if-it-were-built-for-mobile/)

